# Q - Liquid Aerators / Conditioners: really all that?



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello, all!

Q - are liquid soil aerators - conditioners really effective?

I was price-checking T-Nex PGR (gonna run out very early into next season so, was curious about how much I should be budgeting for, between now and then) when I happened to come across this product: 
Liquid Aerating Soil Loosener- Aerator Soil Conditioner- No Mechanical or Core Aeration- Simple Lawn Solutions- Any Grass Type, All Season- Great for Compact Soils, Standing Water, Poor Drainage: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071VWCRBD/re ... B07FS54CWK

and it reminded me I am encountering TERRIBLE COMPACTION - EVEN CRACKING issues this year, because of epic and records heavy rainfalls and flooding several months ago *AND* I am due to overseed any day now …

I wish Amazon gave easy access to instruction panels (I know Google is spying I on this conversation so, Amazon? Hello?  like DYOPC and other websites do as my first question was, "How far will this stuff go?" and see from the A&Q section "1oz / 1M sf" so, 1qt is right about exact for my spread …

thinking of pulling the trigger but, always benefit from seeking experience and feedback here first so, howz about it? :mrgreen:

Oops! Edit: also seeing this (but, no gallon jugs (yet): https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07LB4B88Q/re ... NrPXRydWU=


----------



## cgeorg07 (Jul 25, 2018)

I know there is certainly debate on manual vs liquid aeration. I personally used the SLS liquid aerator in my compacted new construction soil. Last year I could not get any grass to sprout in a few areas. After using it in the spring, I now have grass in those spots!

I would caution you to not use it immediately while overseeding. SLS has a warning label to use 30 days pre or post seed down as it impacts germination. The size they sell on amazon covers 32k sq ft


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Take a look at the video Matt Martin did last year. It has some good information:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4v2AXt-UuA


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

I use a soil conditioner called Earth Right. I have used it on my lawn since the house was built. I have never done traditional aerating so I can't make a direct comparison.

What I can say is that it has kept my soil much looser than all my neighbors. I don't have the puddling issues my neighbors do. Seed germinates great on exposed dirt. My KBG isn't giving me any thatching issues. My yard stays full of earth worms and is a bit too accommodating for beetles so I have to preventatively treat for grubs every year.

My brother has a 10k yard with no irrigation. He has issues with poor drainage and thin grass (mostly fescue with some KBG). He started treating most of his back yard with the soil conditioner to help with some wet spots where the grass would die off. Where he treated the ground, the grass is thick and green and the small low spots no longer die off and we had a LOT of rain this spring and summer. The KBG really took off, too. The area he didn't apply conditioner to is dry, thin and the grass is what it was before. Not terrible, but noticeably lacking compared to the other areas. He puts no effort into his lawn care. He doesn't even fertilize. I was impressed with the results.


----------



## badtlc (Aug 22, 2019)

I forgot to add, the civil site engineers I work with will use soil conditioners like liquid aeration products for water retention code requirements. When they can't build enough retention area, if they treat the soil it will hold more water the point it will meet the retention code requirements.


----------



## Royale_with_cheese (Sep 10, 2019)

Following this thread, as aerating is something I'll need to do in the near future.


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Old school aeration for me. I'm not a believer of the liquid stuff yet and I have not seen any real proof it works, just theory and I don't work off theory.

Just One Man's Opinion.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey all! I just wanna take a moment and say a sincere THANK YOU to everyone whose feedback I am benefitting from!

Facepalm, I shoulda posted this weeks ago as I am too close to seed down to use it now (and I NEED it!). Old school ain't a practical option for me, the workout pushing a aerator up, down and across 30k sf of steep hills is energy (and injury potential) I can use on standup jet skiing, these last few weeks of weather nice enough to still be jetting!

I respect not working off theory but, my yard ain't all that so, I'm comfortable with experimenting (if I had any real concerns I'd simply talk a neighbor into trying it on their yard first! :lol: :lol:


----------



## deljaso (Oct 7, 2018)

I just got SLS liquid aerating product and see no warning about it affecting germination. I think that they advise using it 30 days pre-seed in order to give it time to work. If you see something that says not to use it <30 days before seed, let me know. 
I'm leaning toward using it on Monday along with humic/fulvic acid, and plan to put seed down on Tuesday.

Correction: Just put on my reading glasses and searched better. Found the warning that says "Don NOT use when planting new seeds. Wait at least one month before or after seeding." 
I think it is very precautionary. Doing a bit more research, but I am not finding many warnings about using ammonium laureth sulfate during seeding.


----------



## cgeorg07 (Jul 25, 2018)

deljaso said:


> I just got SLS liquid aerating product and see no warning about it affecting germination. I think that they advise using it 30 days pre-seed in order to give it time to work. If you see something that says not to use it <30 days before seed, let me know.
> I'm leaning toward using it on Monday along with humic/fulvic acid, and plan to put seed down on Tuesday.
> 
> Correction: Just put on my reading glasses and searched better. Found the warning that says "Don NOT use when planting new seeds. Wait at least one month before or after seeding."
> I think it is very precautionary. Doing a bit more research, but I am not finding many warnings about using ammonium laureth sulfate during seeding.


@deljaso - I thought the same regarding precautionary and was going to apply at seed down but figured what the heck let me email them, and that's when they told me about germination impact. I was always curious as to why it said it in the label. Not sure if there has been a study using vs not as seed down.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

badtlc said:


> I forgot to add, the civil site engineers I work with will use soil conditioners like liquid aeration products for water retention code requirements. When they can't build enough retention area, if they treat the soil it will hold more water the point it will meet the retention code requirements.


Man that just seems so scummy, because its not permanent. They are just half assing it to get the job done. Sad..


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

badtlc said:


> I forgot to add, the civil site engineers I work with will use soil conditioners like liquid aeration products for water retention code requirements. When they can't build enough retention area, if they treat the soil it will hold more water the point it will meet the retention code requirements.


Man that just seems so scummy, because its not permanent. They are just half assing it to get the job done. Sad..

I may try liquid aeration at some point, but i can rent aerators really cheap from a local spot(like 35 bucks for 3 hours is all i need, and it comes with a tip trailer i can load/unload myself).


----------



## Methodical (May 3, 2018)

Old school aeration and you can plant seeds right after if that's your thing. All that chemical stuff having to be applied weeks before seeding is too much for me. Rent one of those ride on aerators or tow behind aerators (assume you have riding mower for 30k sq') and you're done.


----------

